# Is moving to Spain just a dream?



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I posted on here a couple of years back and got some very useful information from some of you, the name JoJo springs to mind and another lady who's daughter had recently moved to Benelmadina with her partner and baby. 

Right here goes..... 23 year old male and 21 year old partner, 2 children, little girl 2 years and 9 months, little boy 9 months. I have an aunty and uncle who have a villa in Calahonda so they are there pretty much at least 1 week every month and spend 10 weeks there in the summer. I've visited every summer for the past 10-12 years and absolutely adore the place. 
We have always mentioned moving to this part of the world as we feel it would give our children a much higher standard of life than what's on offer here. The fact is we think this may just be a dream as we're used to seeing the high life of Marbella and Puerto Banus etc etc. I'm a civil servant and can't speak Spanish my partner is a qualified hairdresser and registered childminder. 

Apologies for rambling on but the question really is... are we just living in a dream world wanting to move to Spain or would it be easy enough to do e.g. get job, childcare, a long term rental property (have no deposit to buy).

Any advice would be much appreciated.

many thanks
Nick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, I'm still here lol!!! The best thing to do is when you're next over here have a look around seriously at the job situation and what you could possibly do to have an income. Do a check list, ask other expats and find out as much as you can while you're here.

Jo xxx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hiya, I'm still here lol!!! The best thing to do is when you're next over here have a look around seriously at the job situation and what you could possibly do to have an income. Do a check list, ask other expats and find out as much as you can while you're here.
> 
> Jo xxx


We are hopefully going to be out there in August for a week. Thing is (and i know this sounds stupid) but we don't want any family to know that this is something we are looking into as we will get the usual 'stop dreaming' or 'you can't just move to spain' or 'you're being stupid' I think this is something that's going to take a couple of years research and determination before we can actually make the move. Where are the best places on the internet to look for long term rentals and jobs?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick1987uk said:


> We are hopefully going to be out there in August for a week. Thing is (and i know this sounds stupid) but we don't want any family to know that this is something we are looking into as we will get the usual 'stop dreaming' or 'you can't just move to spain' or 'you're being stupid' I think this is something that's going to take a couple of years research and determination before we can actually make the move. Where are the best places on the internet to look for long term rentals and jobs?


Can you not come out for longer??? three or four weeks would give you time to feel how things are here and for the "holiday" novelty to wear off???

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Is pretty good. One thing to watch out for when applying for work is that you need to get a job with a contract, for that you need to have an NIE number and a Social security number (you also need NIE numbers to get your children into schools, make large purchases etc) and also most contracts these days are for three months only and if they dont renew them then you're quite vunerable. There is no social security assistance at all! As for rentals, well yes there are lots - this time of the year the good ones on the coasts are expensive due to the holiday season.

As for what people say, well if you simply say that you're being sensible and seriously looking with a view to just finding out more to maybe trying it cos if you dont you'll never know. You've gotta be brave and asertive on that one and ignore what they say, its what you find out that matters. 

But as I always say - dont burn UK bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Nick1987uk (Jul 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Can you not come out for longer??? three or four weeks would give you time to feel how things are here and for the "holiday" novelty to wear off???
> 
> Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Is pretty good. One thing to watch out for when applying for work is that you need to get a job with a contract, for that you need to have an NIE number and a Social security number (you also need NIE numbers to get your children into schools, make large purchases etc) and also most contracts these days are for three months only and if they dont renew them then you're quite vunerable. There is no social security assistance at all! As for rentals, well yes there are lots - this time of the year the good ones on the coasts are expensive due to the holiday season.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Jo it's really appreciated. Wish we could come out for longer but work commitments means we can't unfortunately, but don't think the novelty would wear off. We're both prepared to work very hard to then be able to enjoy weekends out and about with the children. Like i say I think it will defiantly take a few years before we do make the move and they children may have to be ready for school due to childcare etc. We want to make sure everything is 100% in place. We are thinking about learning to speak Spanish or at least learn enough to get us by for the time being. I think a lot of research needs to take place. Your replies are much appreciated.

thanks
Nick


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

However......unemployment is running nationally at around 21% and in Andalucia is around 10% higher.
Being realistic, you have a very slight chance at the present time of finding secure work with an income sufficient to support a family.
The situation may improve in a few years but I doubt things on the CDS will go back to the heady days of ten years or so ago.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick1987uk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted on here a couple of years back and got some very useful information from some of you, the name JoJo springs to mind and another lady who's daughter had recently moved to Benelmadina with her partner and baby.
> 
> ...


Hi again

My daughter, partner and baby did move, but are now back in the UK. They stayed here for about a year. My daughter decided that she didn't spend 3 years at university doing an honours degree in travel and tourism to sell timeshare!!

Although she did earn quite a good wage she saw no future in it.


Good luck

Caz


----------



## sp1j (Jun 7, 2011)

It will be difficult to find work in the industries that you are working in, and finding a job is pretty difficult unless you teach English.

What would you be looking to do out there?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

I was about your age when I decided on moving to Spain, although I do not have the responsibilities you have, wife and kids, but only now that I am going on 28 I can finally make the move permanent. Alot of research is involved and mainly to do with lifestyle security, and as many said, work is hard to come by in Spain at the moment.

So my advice would be to stay patient and keep your eyes and ears open for any whisper of job opportunities, do not rush into anything or else then it will just be a dream.


----------



## Joulesw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Living the dream*

Do it, my son his wife and two children moved to Almunecar eight years ago and have never looked back. It is not easy for the first couple of years. Learn to speak Spanish your children will!! Good luck
Joules
*********


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joulesw said:


> Do it, my son his wife and two children moved to Almunecar eight years ago and have never looked back. It is not easy for the first couple of years. Learn to speak Spanish your children will!! Good luck
> Joules
> *********


do you seriously mean that??

would you advise your son & family to drop everything come here *now*, with the current economic situation?

when they came here (which is more or less when we did) unemployment was running at 11.5% - roughly half what it is now - and there were many more expats for him to ply his trade to 

it was hard for your son for the first 2 years you say - in what was almost a boom time - how much harder would it be now?

the OP is planning carefully for a couple of years hence - hopefully things will have improved by then - but if not, I have a feeling (hope) he will be sensible enough to wait - not just 'do it'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joulesw said:


> Do it, my son his wife and two children moved to Almunecar eight years ago and have never looked back. It is not easy for the first couple of years. Learn to speak Spanish your children will!! Good luck
> Joules
> *********


But things were very different eight years ago, weren't they...
Unemployment wasn't so high, people were not retuirning en masse to the UK....the £ was worth more...all those things.
I'm not sure I'd advise a non-Spanish speaking family with no professional skills in short supply here to move at this time unless they had a secure offer of employment.
It's different if you're single and have nothing to lose.
The best course is to come and see for yourself before taking the plunge.


----------



## Joulesw (Jun 5, 2011)

*living the dream*

I had assumed they had come and and checked it out, they did say they have an Aunty there which would make a big difference. It is not easy in the Uk, in fact it is not easy anywhere in the world, at least the life style is so much better. His partner is a hair dresser and on the Costa del Sol there is always work in that line of work.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Joulesw said:


> I had assumed they had come and and checked it out, they did say they have an Aunty there which would make a big difference. It is not easy in the Uk, in fact it is not easy anywhere in the world, at least the life style is so much better. His partner is a hair dresser and on the Costa del Sol there is always work in that line of work.


You say there is always work for a hairdresser on the Costa del Sol. I am not sure I agree with you there. Especially for non-Spanish speaking hairdressers.

I know someone who lives there, is an English speaking hairdresser and is finding it very difficult to get work at the moment. She is thinking of going on cruise ships to work as things for her are getting desperate here.

If you know of anyone looking for a qualified, experienced hairdresser please let me know and I will pass the information on to her.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joulesw said:


> I had assumed they had come and and checked it out, they did say they have an Aunty there which would make a big difference. It is not easy in the Uk, in fact it is not easy anywhere in the world, at least the life style is so much better. His partner is a hair dresser and on the Costa del Sol there is always work in that line of work.



It is much easier in the UK, especially if you are still there!! easy paperwork, no red tape, benefits, healthcare, familiarity, language...........To live in Spain is great, but if you think its the easy or cheap option then dont - simple! 

Hairdressing on the CDS is not easy. First of all you'd need to go Autonomo - which means paying out 260ish€ a month regardless of income and that involves a lot of tears and frustration just to get it (I know, I've been thru it and coming out of it aint easy either). Then if you're lucky you could "buy" a chair in an existing salon, or if you're not so lucky you could try advertising and being mobile. Or you could rent one of the many empty ex haidressing salons that are scattered around many towns here - I, by chance noticed several yesterday in Benalmadena and Mijas. One in Benalmadena, which is where I usually park has been empty for some time and on the window it says 1500€ a month (and would need key money of several thousand no doubt), but is empty so would also need stocking out completely!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joulesw said:


> I had assumed they had come and and checked it out, they did say they have an Aunty there which would make a big difference. It is not easy in the Uk, in fact it is not easy anywhere in the world, at least the life style is so much better. His partner is a hair dresser and on the Costa del Sol there is always work in that line of work.


That's not what my hair stylist said.....
You can swamp a market, you know...
And then you get a race to the bottom where no-one can charge enough to earn a decent living.
My UK lifestyle was perfectly OK, as I bet it was for most others who post. Anyone would think the place was a dreary prison camp
We just decided we'd like to live in various countries in Europe. First the Czech Republic, now Spain, next France maybe....
I don't think that more sun and cheaper wine are the main ingredients of a better lifestyle although it all comes down to individual taste.


----------

